

Twitter Unveils New Premium Accounts? I hope not - pet3r
http://www.rubyrailways.com/twitter-unveils-new-premium-accounts-i-hope-not/

======
edgefield
Read the about page for your source, BBspot.com: "Called "the world's greatest
tech humour site" by The Register, BBspot creates entertainment for the
geekier side of the world. BBspot produces a variety of features like fake
news stories satirizing the tech and political worlds, the BBspot Mailbag
which pokes fun at the Believers (people who believe our fake news) and much
more."

------
jpd
Pretty sure the opportunity to get a "Fail Whale" tuxedo makes up for the
premium accounts.

